# So, are you waxin' it?



## Zigh (May 2, 2002)

Just wondering if anyone else puts wax on there yAk?? If so, what type, and what are your reasons for doing so?... Me, I want the added UV protection and it adds grip... Thoughts, feelings, opinions...????

Zigh
><((((*>


----------



## ruthless (Sep 5, 2003)

Use 303 protectant. It is the best thing you can do for a plastic yak.


----------



## Railroader (Apr 13, 2005)

Yeah, I wax my 'Yaks. With marsh mud, fish scales, and buff 'em with Oyster shells...


----------



## LiteTackleChamp (Jul 29, 2005)

WOW the title of this post made me laugh, def wrong lol, but anywayz i use 303 makes it look pretty


----------



## jay b (Dec 1, 2002)

that is a 'catchy' title 

I prefer to coat mine with fish slime.


----------



## TugCapn (Jun 18, 2007)

*303*

Where does one purchase 303 protectant? And what is the cost? Thanks.


----------



## Rockstar (Jun 23, 2004)

WRO carries it in the larger jugs... it's pricey stuff but works like a champ. I try to use it once a month, but that rarely happens. 

Other than that my yak gets a good rinse, occasional soap & water wash. Make sure you're hittin' pulleys, transducer wires, leash swivels, etc. with marine grade lube too.


----------



## LiteTackleChamp (Jul 29, 2005)

boaters world and other marine stores carry it also


----------



## ruthless (Sep 5, 2003)

303 can be used on lots of stuff, including fabric, like drysuits, does wonders for hard to close hatches, and drysuit and drybag closures.


----------



## LiteTackleChamp (Jul 29, 2005)

cory,
do you use the reg 303 on the fabric or do you buy the seperate 303 just for fabric


----------



## Soaked (Jul 21, 2006)

Would 303 work on painted surfaces? The hood of my truck is starting to show that chalky white fade. I'm wondering if this stuff would keep it from getting any worse or possibly even restore it.


----------



## chump (Jul 18, 2005)

I think 303 has tons of products... for fabric, for plastic, for leather, etc.. but I use the one for plastics on the yak.

Got mine at West Marine. They're always sending out coupons for their website. Just print it out and bring it in and they'll honour it.


----------



## bbcroaker (Jan 6, 2005)

Likes "Raildoader's" and "jay b's " wax methods the best.
They are the real Yak:fishing: men:beer:


----------

